# [solved] laptop/notebook touchpad mouse poiner is shaking

## Mgiese

hi there,

when moving the mousepointer with my finger then the mousepointer is terribly shaking, it`s so difficult to hit e.g. the x to close a window or whatever else i want to hit...

any hints regarding this issue ?? i use xfce4 if it matters, thanks in advance

----------

## logical_guy

I had similar problems when using the evdev driver for the mouse touchpad.  When I switched to the synaptics driver, they went away.

----------

## Mgiese

 *logical_guy wrote:*   

> I had similar problems when using the evdev driver for the mouse touchpad.  When I switched to the synaptics driver, they went away.

 

could you tell me more ?? is this package in portage or part of xorg-drivers or even a kernel modul? thanks a lot

----------

## logical_guy

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

>  *logical_guy wrote:*   I had similar problems when using the evdev driver for the mouse touchpad.  When I switched to the synaptics driver, they went away. 
> 
> could you tell me more ?? is this package in portage or part of xorg-drivers or even a kernel modul? thanks a lot

 

Well, a combination of all three.

1.  In make.conf, in the line for input devices, you need to add synaptics:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"
```

Now, when you do 

```
emerge world -uDN
```

 it emerges the package xf86-input-synaptics.  I think it also reemerges your xorg-drivers package to include synaptics support.

2.  In the kernel config, you need to make sure you have Device Drivers->Input device support->Mice->PS/2 mouse enabled.

3.  In my /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-touchpad.conf, I've specified synaptics as my touchpad driver:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "TouchpadCatchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton2" "2"

        Option "TapButton3" "3"

        Option "MinSpeed" "0.20"

        Option "MaxSpeed" "1.00"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option "HorzEdgeScroll" "on"

EndSection

```

Hope this helps.

----------

## Mgiese

thank you very much, i did everthing as suggested except  No3 and it is fine now  :Smile:  thanks a lot!

----------

## logical_guy

You're welcome, bro.

----------

## Mgiese

there`s one thing that bothers me  :Smile:  normally the touchpad can be used to zoom in and zoom out(2 fingers) but with the synaptics driver i can not use this funtionality ... any hints ???

----------

## logical_guy

The two finger pinch scroll - no, man, haven't been able to do that myself.  Think it is something that isn't yet solved in Linux.  I might be wrong, though, by now, hopefully!

----------

